# NorfolkLine Code still active



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Ferrytrippers,

Following on from the excellent 'heads up' from Terri ('wattapain') the NorfolkLine discount code TEF04 is still active for motorhome bookings (up to 8m) from 6th Jan 10 til at least 19 Oct 10!! This will give you travel for £21 each way plus £6 fuel charge...but you may have to search around for what you want :lol: 

From my experience this promotion was still running in Nov 09 when I booked for £19 each way...or cheaper....

So dont delay all you 2010 Europe trippers.... get booking!

Good Luck.

TW


----------

